# 2007 Moose Tag Recipients



## NEReinisch (Apr 11, 2007)

2007 Moose Tag Recipients: I drew 1 of 15 for M6. I realize it's not the greatest unit but am still pretty excited. Just wondering who else got drawn this year and if there are any farmers / landowners in the M6 unit who would be avaialbe for contact to touch-base.


----------

